# Can't open PNG files



## sickboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

After an update of my packages via portmaster I can't open PNG image files anymore. Now, all icons in all GTK applications are missing. I can't say which update caused this error. Re-installing of graphics/png didn't help.

I tried to use pkg_libchk to find the missing library, but since I use pngng it doesn't work. The ports tree is up to date and the flag 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```
 is set in /etc/make.conf, but I can't configure sysutils/bsdadminscripts because there are no options to configure â€“ as [cmd=]make config[/cmd] says. Therefore, all I got after running pkg_libchk is:


```
pkg_info: the package info for package 'PACKAGE_NAME' is corrupt
```

Any advice to get pkg_libchk running or the PNG problem solved?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2013)

How old were your installed ports before the upgrade?  Did you follow /usr/ports/UPDATING since that date?


----------



## sickboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess 2 or 3 weeks. I only read /usr/ports/UPDATING when problems occur.

Edit: As I see I can't open JPEG files either.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2013)

sickboy said:
			
		

> I guess 2 or 3 weeks. I only read /usr/ports/UPDATING when problems occur.



There's a problem.  Reading and following UPDATING prevents problems.

If the ports tree had not been updated since mid-2012, the 20120531 entry on PNG might apply.


----------



## sickboy (Mar 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There's a problem.  Reading and following UPDATING prevents problems.
> 
> If the ports tree had not been updated since mid-2012, the 20120531 entry on PNG might apply.


But this doesn't concern me since the last update was not more than three weeks ago. I can't even rebuild some ports with [CMD=""]portmaster -r png[/CMD] (like gtk20) because of the missing PNG support.

*Edit:* After several hours I finally found the error. Somehow, all graphic formats in the Makefile of graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 were unselected. Thank you anyway for your efforts.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 26, 2013)

If you weren't following UPDATING, you may have missed that PNG update anyway.  In fact, your system may just have been running because portmaster(8) saved the old PNG library.  There was an update to graphics/png three days ago, and that newer library would have replaced the old one.

It becomes more and more clear that there needs to be a way to switch back to the old package tools.  Then you could use portmaster(8) to reinstall all ports.  But, as far as I know, there is no way to convert a pkgng database back to the old style.


----------

